# Projekt "Nachbarschaftshilfe"



## Thorsten (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo Forengemeinde, 

unser neues Projekt mit dem Namen "Nachbarschaftshilfe" steht in den Startlöchern. Viele haben innerhalb der hierzu getätigten Umfrage ihr Meinung geschrieben und der Großteil hat sich positiv dazu geäußert. Deswegen werde ich es nun etwas präzisieren und euch ein paar verbindliche Eckdaten liefern. 


Hinter dem Projekt „Nachbarschaftshilfe“ verbirgt sich keine gewerbliche Dienstleistung. Alles basiert auf der freiwilligen und unentgeltlichen Leistung derer, die sich dazu bereit erklären in Fällen, wo Hilfe vor Ort notwendig erscheint und erwünscht ist, mit Rat und vielleicht auch Tat denen zur Seite zu stehen, die dies erfragen. Über Art und Umfang der Hilfe entscheidet einzig und allein derjenige, der seine Hilfe anbietet. 

Hierzu sei erwähnt, dass in vielen Fällen z.B. bereits das Ermitteln von bestimmten Wasserwerten eine große Hilfe darstellen kann, da die ermittelten Ergebnisse anschließend im Forum mit vielen disskutiert werden können. Es muss nicht immer gleich die komplette Teichbau oder andere etwas komplexere Hilfestellung sein. Hier sollte nun klar werden, dass eigentlich jeder von uns in der Lage ist einem Gleichgesinnten in bestimmten Situationen seine Hilfe anbieten zu können.  


Wie bereits erwähnt, setzt sich die Gruppe der Helfer rein aus Menschen zusammen, die mit uns das selbe Hobby teilen. Daher sollte auch ein eventueller Mißbrauch dieser angebotenen Leistung weitesgehend ausgeschlossen sein. Aus diesem Grund wird es auch keine öffentlich zugängliche Auflistung dieser Freiwilligen geben. Anfragen, die einen Vor- Ort-Besuch beinhalten, sind nur an *mich* zu richten. Ich werde daraus den Kontakt zu der helfenden Hand herstellen, deren Wohnort sich in vertretbarer Nähe befindet. Wie weit jeder Einzelne bereit ist entfernte Ziele anzufahren, bleibt diesen Personen selbstverständlich selbst überlassen, denn Fahrkosten müssen schließlich selbst getragen werden. 


Wer also Hilfe benötigt und eventl. einen Besuch vor Ort als notwendig erachtet, kann dies als ersten Schritt im Unterforum „Nachbarschaftshilfe“ posten. Dieses Unterforum werde ich in den nächsten Tagen noch frei schalten. 

Dieses Projekt soll auch dazu beitragen die User des Forum Hobby-Gartenteich.de näher zusammen zu bringen. Über das Internet läßt sich vieles kommunizieren, dennoch ist der persönliche Kontakt durch nichts zu ersetzen. Und da sich hier weitesgehend Menschen zusammen finden, deren Hobby vieles verbindet, sollte dem auch nichts im Wege stehen. 


Dieses Projekt kann nur mit Eurer Hilfe funktionieren, frei dem Motto "Freunde helfen Freunde". Einige sind der Gruppe schon beigetreten, nun möchte ich Euch bitten, dass sich diejenigen bei mir melden (per PM), die das Projekt ebenfalls unterstützen wollen, so das wir ein möglichst flächendeckendes Netz der gegenseitigen Unterstützung aufbauen können. 


*Zum Schluss noch ein paar Richtlinien, denn ganz ohne geht das hier in Deutschland leider nicht: *

1. Das gesamte Projekt basiert auf der freiwilligen Leistung einzelner Personen und unterliegt keinerlei Zwang. 

2. Keine dieser freiwilligen Leistungen ist entgeltlich honorierbar. Gegen eine Verköstigung hat jedoch sicher niemand etwas einzuwenden  

3. Empfehlungen, die vor Ort ausgesprochen werden, sind und bleiben Ratschläge, deren Inhalt im Falle eines Zweifels jederzeit mit Anderen im Forum diskutiert werden können. 

4. Ein hilfesuchender User hat keinen verbrieften Anspruch auf einen Vor-Ort-Besuch. Diese Hilfestellung geschieht ausschließlich freiwillig und ohne Zwang. 

5. Jeder verantwortet sein Handeln selbst, denn alles erfolgt nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen. Speziell das Forum bzw. dessen Betreiber sind für Misserfolge egal welcher Art und aus welchen Gründen nicht haftbar zu machen. 

6. Jegliche Art von Medikamentenempfehlungen bei Krankheiten sind nicht erwünscht. 
Es sollte im Krankheitsfall ein Tierarzt hinzugezogen werden.


----------



## Thorsten (15. Juli 2005)

Hallo Ihr´s,

wollte mich bei den Leuten bedanken, die sich bisher gemeldet haben.  

Wenn es weiter so geht, bekommen wir das Projekt ohne Probleme hin.

Danke nochmal, für die Unterstützung...


----------

